

Free info on market size, demand etc. - seshagiric

When writing a business plan or proposal it helps to have genuine information on the size of target market (and other statistics).<p>Is there any free web service that offers such data/info?<p>Some example questions:
- size of digital photo printing market in USA
- number of prints made every year...<p>Some info I can get through Google but would be great to know about a free service that offer the same (I know about few paid ones).
======
trapper
The best method is using sec edgar filings. You find the largest public
company in your market and download the most recent 10-k's (annual report).
They are publically available, you do not need to pay (although some sites
make it easy for a fee). They always contain good market research and
predictions for the markets, and are legally obliged to provide correct
information.

~~~
Edinburger
That's definitely a good idea when the company operates only in the market you
are interested in. However, it doesn't work when the company has multiple
revenue streams and doesn't break them out in their published accounts. In
that case, if the company runs separate sites for each revenue stream, you can
use Alexa (or similar) to get an idea of the traffic percentage to that sub-
site and use it as a crude proxy for revenue.

